# WOC: Office Hours Collection



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 4, 2012)

What is everyone looking at getting from this collection? I can never make my purchases without hearing from all you lovely specktra ladies.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-office-hours-collection-for-fall-2012

  	I have no idea. I really need to start wearing stuff I have. I AM curious about the eyeshadows though. Namely Uninterrupted and Always Sunny.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 4, 2012)

I feel the same about wearing stuff I have..I am thinking of skipping this so I can get a few of the pressed pigments from the face and body collection. I thought I was interested in the blushes but I have a box full of blushes lol.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 4, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I feel the same about wearing stuff I have..I am thinking of skipping this so I can get a few of the pressed pigments from the face and body collection. I thought I was interested in the blushes but I have a box full of blushes lol.


  	Yeah, right now I'm more interested in those Pro Sculpting Creams from that Face and Body collection than I am in stuff from the Office Hours collection.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 4, 2012)

I really might skip this collection for the pressed pigments! Unless I see more swatches to convince me otherwise. I also want the brushes from the face and body collection.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 4, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> *I really might skip this collection for the pressed pigments!* Unless I see more swatches to convince me otherwise. I also want the brushes from the face and body collection.


  	Same here. Eventually though I might give in and buy something.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2012)

The only thing I want to see and swatch currently is *Uninterrupted* Dark camel. I've been out of the country for a little bit and I feel like I'm so far behind. lol 

Edit: I just realized it will be at Pro tomorrow. So I will just pop on down there after work. I'll report back what I get and my general thoughts on the collection itself.


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm honestly only interested in this collection because of the theme, lol. being that mostly everything is permanent, we can hold off on getting everything at once.
  	my list includes:
  	uninterrupted
  	fashion fix
  	eternal sunshine
  	persistent peach
  	and I think that's it
  	Uninterrupted is showing as "coming soon" on the site...what is that about?

  	I do want possbly 2 of the lipsticks from the shade extension: yash and double shot


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 6, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> The only thing I want to see and swatch currently is Uninterrupted Dark camel. I've been out of the country for a little bit and I feel like I'm so far behind. lol
> 
> Edit: I just realized it will be at Pro tomorrow. So I will just pop on down there after work. I'll report back what I get and my general thoughts on the collection itself.


  	please do! I called the pro store in my area and they didn't even have 'uninterrupted' yet.


----------



## BrownEy3d (Sep 7, 2012)

I swatched the collection yesterday and only left with Eternal Sun blush. They were missing 2 eyeshadows though, 1 of which I think I was interested in (Mauveless I think). Also, someone of the e/s textures I was not super fond of.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 7, 2012)

I made it to Pro yesterday and I walked away with 


 		Mauveless 	
 		More Amore 	
 		Endless Passion 
  	I really love the colors that I was able to grab. They could easily double for blushes and they will look great with what most of us have in our collections or with each other. I also placed 


 		Uninterrupted 	
 		Lingering Softly 
  	on hold until today. I want to compare them to some colors I already have in my stash. Uninterrupted looks like Outre to me. If they aren't they same color it could be a great transition/blending color for me. It has better color pay off then Outre. That alone makes it worth owning both to me. However I will dutifully bring my palette to the store for comparison.Lingering Softly looks like something else I have in my stash. Of the last three collection I really haven't purchased anything and I honestly thought this would be another one I could skip. MAC did well with these colors and the fact that most of them are permanent means I don't have to kill my bank account to go and grab them. I'm still considering adding a  blush or two to my haul especially Stubborn.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 8, 2012)

How is Eternal Sunshine on darker skintones I'm thinking of ordering it? Also is Stay Pretty too ashy?

  	Did anyone get Fashion Fix I think its the only shadow I want. So much for skipping at at least my list is small.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2012)

I also ordered Eternal Sunshine. _ And _like others here have noted, I have not yet worn some of the products that I've recently purchased.  So many products so little time, followed by a huge SIGH!!!  I was contemplating the two pink eyeshadows but I already have 10 MAC 15-shadow palettes plus one of the new palettes that I've used for my depotted prolong wear eyeshadows, and a host of mineralized & other eyeshadow singles.  Sometimes I feel like it's getting out of hand, but man it's fun and exciting.  I have zero willpower..._*obviously*_.

  	I've also ordered from the Face & Body collection and will probably order more.  I also have my eye on the 'Tabla' lipstick but could probably B2M for that.  We'll see.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 9, 2012)

I know your struggle! But makeup is just so fun! I just love waking up thinking what look can I create today. 


Medgal07 said:


> I also ordered Eternal Sunshine. _ And _like others here have noted, I have not yet worn some of the products that I've recently purchased.  So many products so little time, followed by a huge SIGH!!!  I was contemplating the two pink eyeshadows but I already have 10 MAC 15-shadow palettes plus one of the new palettes that I've used for my depotted prolong wear eyeshadows, and a host of mineralized & other eyeshadow singles.  Sometimes I feel like it's getting out of hand, but man it's fun and exciting.  I have zero willpower..._*obviously*_.
> 
> I've also ordered from the Face & Body collection and will probably order more.  I also have my eye on the 'Tabla' lipstick but could probably B2M for that.  We'll see.


 
  	I think I'm only getting Eternal Sunshine Blush because I can skip the shadows besides I'm getting Yash, Mehr and Double Shot lippies from the Middle Eastern Collection and the Nicki lipglass. I guess the blushes being 23.50 means we are paying for the "name" of the product because its the same amount of product thats in the regular blush lol


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 10, 2012)

skipping it...getting ready for Marilyn and Glamour Daze...


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 18, 2012)

^ same here even though I'm not gonna pick up much from Marilyn or GD.

  	I've got sooo much stuff its not funny.

  	I can't justify more m/up right now. I can't keep adding stuff & not using it so now I'm putting lots of things in rotation.

  	Back on my no buy!


----------

